# Porco Rosso!



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

From the very fun (and very strange) Studio Ghibli anime "Porco Rosso," here's the Crimson Pig in his rebuilt Savoia S.21 F racing floatplane. 

1/72 kit by Fine Molds. I modified the base by adding the water texture and replacing the girder-looking arm with a clear acrylic rod.


----------



## Rattrap (Feb 23, 1999)

Nice job, as always.

A very cool, somewhat strange movie...


----------



## Griffworks (Jun 24, 2002)

Very nice job, as always, John. Never seen nor heard of the movie, but might have to see if I can find it now.


----------



## agentsmith (Mar 27, 2005)

JohnP,

Very nice model and interesting subject!

agentsmith


----------

